
Ewww, You Use PHP? (2010) - acangiano
https://blog.mailchimp.com/ewww-you-use-php/
======
kennon42
It's not that PHP (or virtually any other non-purposefully-arcane/obscene
language) is inherently "terrible", it's just that the syntax, organization,
standard library, and most of all mainstream community do not encourage well
written, well architected, well "conventioned" systems.

Because PHP really is so trivial to cut and paste, and will often "just work"
(as in, be interpreted w/o syntax errors and produce some output), the vast
majority of PHP code actually out there in the wild is absolutely terrible and
leads to an insane number of vulnerabilities on the Internet, not to mention
complacent developers who do not really understand how/why their code is
working.

Obviously it's POSSIBLE to write excellent, performant, secure PHP code - see
Facebook and, presumably, Mailchimp - it's just that virtually everything in
the PHP ecosystem is fighting against you.

While I suppose Laravel and co are trying to reverse this trend, they just
aren't what the "average PHP developer" is actually using - the median PHP
developer is almost certainly copy pasting snippets from Stack Overflow into
their hobbled-together Wordpress theme.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Even though PHP was the first programming language I learned, I feel the same
way about it. Like, OMG, totally gross!

Mind you, this position isn't due to any logical or rational reason. I've
recently had the opportunity to take a deep dive into Laravel after a long
hiatus from PHP. It's come a long way. I simply find the preponderance of '$'
characters in the code to be visually and aesthetically unpleasant. Every time
I look at PHP code, I literally feel like my eyes are being assaulted.

~~~
xyzzy4
So do you feel the same about Perl?

------
adamnemecek
(2010)

~~~
reed1
I reckon that article from mailchimp. Would like to hear whats their view now

~~~
technion
That blog website, based on the comment in the source, is clearly Wordpress.

The rest of the interface still looks like PHP - there are PHPSESSDATA cookies
used throughout.

Note their 2014 update:

And yes, we still use PHP.

